# Removing marks from sign written van by hand?



## Concho (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm trying to sell my van, and have removed all the sign writing but want to remove the 'patches' left behind. I do not have any machines so would want my best options to do it by hand. Any ideas?

Here's a pic of an example of what I'm up against:

(it's a poor camera, actually looks white irl, but light was fading too)


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

I used tardis on one of my vans. Try a spot first to see if it takes off the residue around the perimeter, without affecting paintwork. Made a huge difference. I then used a rotary with lime prime and the remaining marks vanished. Good luck !


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Gtechniq P1 is your best best by hand. Available in small quantaties too.

Just use an old cotton t-shirt if you dont already have an appliactor.


----------



## Yozza (Apr 5, 2011)

You could also try tar and glue remover. Reason im saying this is a friend of mine bought a car which had chequred flag stickers all down the side of both sides. Used tar and glue and couldnt even tell the stickers had been on.


----------



## stuart5760 (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm in the same position as you mate - Just bought some Autobrite Enhance. it's certainly removing these marks and bringing my dull white paintwork back to life.


----------



## Concho (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice, been wanting to try some gtechniq products for a while so went for some of that to try. Hasn't been delivered yet but looking forward to seeing what it can do.


----------



## Concho (Jan 11, 2011)

I tried the Gtecniq P1 today with the hand applicator they sent with it and I am very impressed with the results you can get quite quickly by hand, here's some before's and after's of my van:

Front:

(already started with P1)




























Side:



















Well impressed, thanks for the recommendation amiller :thumb:


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

good stuff, seems to have made pretty light work of that!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Great result...:thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Very impressive! :thumb:


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Thats impressive by hand


----------

